# Comment a été compilé mon kernel ?



## thomzz (16 Juillet 2004)

Salut !

Je voudrais utiliser la possibilité de log de ipfirewall mais je vois qu'il faut que le kernel soit compilé avec IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE... mais comment puis-je le savoir ?

Merci 
A+


----------



## cygwin (16 Juillet 2004)

Voir le fichier *.config* sous le répertoire racine des sources.


----------



## thomzz (16 Juillet 2004)

J'ai oublié une chose, je suis sous Panther   

Je pense que c'est pour Linux ton asctuce ?

A+ et merci !


----------



## thomzz (18 Juillet 2004)

Je crois que j'ai trouvé !

sysctl -a

avec sysctl, on peut régler l'état du kernel et avec l'option -a ca donne la liste de tous les états.

Pour ceux qui connaissent, si par exemple net.inet.ip.fw.verbose est à zéro (mon cas), cela signifie que le kernel a été compilé avec ou non ? ou si ca veut dire que le noyau a été compilé avec mais que ce "service" n'est pas activé ?
Car il le faut pour activer le logging du firewall (j'ai vu ça dans le man). J'ai essayé et le logging marche bien, mais je n'est pas changé l'état (toujours à zéro)...   

Bonne soirée
A+


----------



## tatouille (19 Juillet 2004)

thomzz a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que j'ai trouvé !
> 
> sysctl -a
> 
> ...



indice boot en appuyant sur s


----------

